# Simone Young/Hamburg Bruckner Recordings



## merlinus

I am wondering about these, having read a fair number of mixed reviews. She uses so-called original versions of the symphonies, before they were edited by Bruckner and others.

The sonics seem superb, however, and they are available as SACDs.


----------



## Albert7

They... Are... The... Best... Things... Done.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Well, Albert7 just said it all.


----------



## Albert7

To be more explanatory Young doesn't try to show off. She likes to relish the sonorous harmonies and richness of each work. And she proves that the first versions can be as valid as the final or purported drafts.


----------



## merlinus

I just listened to the 8th at Naxos Music Library. What a terrific performance, and excellent SQ even with headphones and PC audio.

I could discern differences between this edition and the others I have heard, but in no way did they lessen the impact.

Marvellous, in all respects!


----------



## merlinus

Having just compared Simone Young's recording of the original version of Bruckner 8 with Pierre Boulez's Haas, the latter is clearly better, for me. The pianissimo ending to the first movement in the revision is far more moving than the triple forte of the original.

Also, the recapitulation and coda of the revision is a big improvement over the original. Much more frissons and emotions.

The different trio is not such a big deal, however.


----------



## padraic

I tried Young's 8th and didn't care for it at all.


----------



## merlinus

padraic said:


> I tried Young's 8th and didn't care for it at all.


The performance and SQ are excellent, but for me the original 1887 version is much inferior to both Haas 1887/1890 and Nowak 1890.


----------



## Albert7

padraic said:


> I tried Young's 8th and didn't care for it at all.


Just curious why not?


----------



## padraic

Albert7 said:


> Just curious why not?


Can't explain why, just a visceral reaction. I'll try listening sometime again in the future. But there's so many great Bruckner recordings out there it's not like I'll be really missing out or anything.


----------



## padraic

merlinus said:


> The performance and SQ are excellent, but for me the original 1887 version is much inferior to both Haas 1887/1890 and Nowak 1890.


Yeah, I think that's probably my hangup. Was wondering why so many things "didn't sound right".


----------



## padraic

I'll try her Third - I like the original version of that.


----------



## merlinus

padraic said:


> Yeah, I think that's probably my hangup. Was wondering why so many things "didn't sound right".


If I had never heard the 8th, then I would have been incredibly impressed with the version Young used, and the performance. But such was not the case...

Look forward to your review of the 3rd!


----------



## Mahlerian

merlinus said:


> If I had never heard the 8th, then I would have been incredibly impressed with the version Young used, and the performance. But such was not the case...


I don't think there's anything wrong with the original versions, even if they're not always preferable. I'd say just think of them as being separate works, and you can enjoy them for their differences.


----------



## padraic

I wish these recordings were available as DSD downloads, as has been done with recent Haitink/LSO performances. Alas, I don't own a SACD player.


----------



## Autocrat

The Fourth is superb. I'm waiting until they bring it out as a box set before I get them all.


----------



## brucknerian

I've been listening to Young's Bruckner 6 (2018) and am impressed. One thing in particular I appreciated - she properly maintains the rhythm in the codas of the first and last movements, which a surprising number of conductors always seem to stuff up.


----------



## Merl

Superb cycle. I have all of them and rate them really highly.


----------



## Guest

brucknerian said:


> I've been listening to Young's Bruckner 6 (2018) and am impressed. One thing in particular I appreciated - she properly maintains the rhythm in the codas of the first and last movements, which a surprising number of conductors always seem to stuff up.


Oh wow, I didn't realise this was recorded. I saw her afterward the concert when I was in a conversation with one of the clarinettists so I told her that I really enjoyed it.

Anyway, nice to see an Aussie orchestra with an Aussie conductor play some Aus...trian music. 

And the recordings she has made of these symphonies in Hamburg are probably the best I have heard.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I just purchased the cycle. I'm up to the 7th symphony. When it comes to recordings of the original versions, I have Inbal and Tintner, and so far, overall, she outshines both of them.


----------



## AnthonyRDean

I have the box, and I cannot tell you how much enjoyment I get from it. It converted me to all the original versions apart from 8. The original 4th is CRAZY. It’s great!


----------

